
Antimatter Tevatron mystery gains ground - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-13988836
======
JonnieCache
More detail: [http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2011/07/d0-4-sigma-like-
sign...](http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2011/07/d0-4-sigma-like-sign-dimuon-
anomaly.html)

That blog is good, he reports all the exciting things that come out of the
world's colliders.

------
maeon3
Maybe some distant galaxies are made completely of antimatter, and they
contain civilizations like ours, contemplating why the big bang produced more
antimatter than matter.

~~~
colanderman
I've wondered the same too. IIRC there was a recent discovery that antimatter
still exhibited positive gravity, and it's long been known that photons are
their own antiparticles. How then is it possible to observe that distant
galaxies are _not_ made of antimatter?

~~~
keeperofdakeys
An interesting thought experiment is that if a machine was made that turned
everything in this galaxy into anti-matter, including everything that comes
into our universe, is there any possible way to verify that the change did
indeed occur. Or, is the only different between anti-matter and matter the
fact that they are opposite in the same ways.

